# How to remove sheared off bolt



## ptcity (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a leather office chair purchased from one of those office supply big box stores. One day, I heard a big crack, and almost fell out of my chair. One of the bolts that holds the chair together sheared off, and half is still in the bolt hole. 

It seems like a shame to throw out an entire chair over a single bolt, but I can't figure out how to remove the piece of the bolt that is still in the hole. It broke off level with the edge, so there is no piece to grab hold of. Does anyone have any tips for removing the bolt, or is removing it hopeless?

The warranty is useless because you have to ship the chair to the warranty center, which seems like a waste of time and money.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Get an EZ OUT set and try that. Has several of what look like taps but are left handed so they tighten in the direction that unscrews normal bolts. You drill a hole in the broke off piece then run the "tap" into it


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with skymaster. Try to drill the biggest hole, but not loose the threads. If you use one too small, it may shear right off.
Don't ask...... Be safe, GBAR


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Skymaster & GBAR have given good advice.
Here are some videos of what they are referring too:
http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Screw+Extractor


----------

